# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  ‘Pump priming' tulumbaya can suyu

## bozok

*‘Pump priming’ tulumbaya can suyu*


*Güngör Uras*
*MİLLİYET GZT.* 
*30 Ağustos 2009*




Talep olacak, insanlar para harcayacak ki, mal ve hizmet satılsın. Mal ve hizmet satılsın ki üretim artsın. Yatırım yapılsın. İnsanlar iş bulabilsin. İnsanların eline para geçsin...

Açık anlatımıyla tüketim-üretim ilişkisi bir *“emme-basma tulumbası”*nın çalışmasına benzer. Tulumbada bozukluk var ise, tulumba çalışmaz ise su toprağın altında kalır. Toprağın üzerindeki insanlar susuzluktan kıvranır.

İşte bu durumda yapılacak ilk iş şu veya bu nedenle çalışamaz hale gelen emme basma tulumbayı çalıştırmaktır.

Basitleştirerek anlatmaya çalıştığım bu tablo, Türk ekonomisinin bugünkü durumunu yansıtıyor.

Vatandaşın bir bölümünün işi ve parası yok. Bir bölümü yarın korkusuyla para harcamıyor. Bu nedenle iç talep durdu. Dış piyasalar kriz nedeniyle daraldı. İhracat talebi düştü. İç ve dış talep düştüğü için üretim, yatırım yapılamıyor. İşsizlik ve fakirlik arttı.



*Piyasa kurudu*

İç talebi harekete geçirebilirsek üretimde artış başlayacak.

Piyasa canlanacak. Bu durumda ne yapmamız lazım? Bu sorunla ilk defa karşılaşmıyoruz. Bu sorunla dünyada karşılaşan ilk ülke biz değiliz. Acaba bu sorunu başkaları nasıl çözüyor? Biz daha önce nasıl çözdük?

Devlet Planlama Teşkilatı kurulduğu yıllarda (bizler uzman olarak DPT’de çalışırken) yabancı uzmanlar bize “Pump priming”i anlatmıştı.

Pump priming, talep azalması sonucu *“geberik”* hale gelmiş piyasaları harekete geçirmeyi sağlayacak bir politikaya yabancılar tarafından verilen isimdir. 

Eski günlerde kuyulardan su çekmek için* “el tulumbaları”* kullanılırdı. El tulumbası denilen şey, kalın, dökme demirden yapılmış geniş bir silindir içinde yukarıya aşağıya inip çıkan bir pistondur. Kolunu indirip kaldırdıkça silindir içindeki piston da yukarı ve aşağıya hareket eder. Yukarıya çıkarken havayla birlikte kuyudan suyu emer. Aşağıya inerken de suyu öndeki oluktan kovaya boşaltır.

Pistonun, silindir içinde yukarı aşağı hareket ederken hava kaçırmaması için deriden geniş bir conta kullanılır. Güneş altında kalan el tulumbalarının dökme demir gövdesi kızar, deri contası kurur. Tulumbanın kolu ne kadar indirilip kaldırılsa piston hava kaçırdığından kuyudan su çekmez.

Bu durumlarda bir yerlerden bir kova su bulunur, o su tulumbanın tepesinden içeriye, pistonun inip çıktığı silindirin içine boca edilir. Bu arada tulumbanın kolu indirilip kaldırılır. üzerine su boca edilen piston inip çıkarken kuruyan deri yumuşar. üzerindeki suyun da etkisiyle piston hava kaçırmadan kuyudan suyu emmeye başlar. Tulumbayı çalıştırmak için üzerine boca edilen o bir kova su, *“can suyu”*dur. O su olmadan kuruyan pistonlar su çekmez. Tulumba işe yaramaz.


*Para dökmek gerekiyor*
Rahmetli Feridun Ergin Hoca’nın anlatımıyla *“durgunluk dönemlerinde ekonomiyi canlandırmak amacıyla piyasaya satın alma gücü çıkartılmasını ve kamu harcamalarının artırılmasını hedef alan tedbirler bütününü”* ifade eder.

Ekonomi uzmanları, durgunluk dönemlerinde piyasayı canlandırmak için devletin piyasaya para sürmesini, tulumbayı işletmek/çalıştırmak için tulumbaya boca edilen bir kova suya benzetir.

Pump priming, para musluğunu sonuna dek açmak, devamlı para basmak, bütçe açığını devamlı hale getirmek, önüne gelene para dağıtmak değildir.

Pump priming, su çekmeyen tulumbayı çalıştırmak için bir kova suyu gözden çıkarmak demektir. Tulumba çalışır, kuyudan su çekmeye başlarsa akan sudan o bir kovayı tekrar doldurmak imkanı her zaman vardır.

Pump priming politikasını benimseyenlerin kullanabilecekleri değişik tedbirler vardır. ürneğin Merkez Bankası piyasaya para salar. üretici kuruluşların vergileri ertelenir. Bütçenin bir yıl açık vermesi göze alınır.

Pump priming, ünlü Keynes isimli iktisatçının savunduğu ekonomiye devlet müdahalesinin farklı bir anlatımıdır. Keynes’e göre, *“Piyasa devlet için değil, devlet piyasa için vardır. Piyasa kendi imkanlarıyla durgunluktan çıkamıyorsa devlet kamu harcamalarını artırarak durgunluğu sona erdirmek, üretimi harekete geçirmek sorumluluğunu taşır.”*

...

----------

